# I have an exciting announcement!



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's been 3 or 4 weeks since I got my letter but, I got into Grace College! :grin::dancedgi::mrgreen::rainbow::shades::fireworks::wahoo::stars::leap:arty:artygoat::woohoo:

Grace is a small Christian College in Northern Indiana in a little town called Winona Lake, which is right outside Warsaw. I will be studying Pre-Veterinary Medicine as well as Worship Arts. I took a suicide bid and only applied to one college. This gives me something to look forward to as my stressful senior year goes on. My parents were totally supportive through my whole college search and are proud of my decision to go to a Christian College. Even though my mom hasn't been on a campus tour with me, she prayed that God would lead me to the right college. So even though she hasn't seen campus, she knows this is where I'm supposed to be. I've already been scoping Pinterest for campus dorm decorations. I'm hoping to something goat themed in there. I've found a lot of cute stuff that my mom can help me make. Her and I love to do crafts together, so this gives us something to bond over before I go 3 hours away for college. I only plan on coming home for Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Spring Break and Fall Break if there is one.

I'm looking forward to next year! God has great things in store for me and I'm excited to finally be studying something I'm interested in!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I know a couple of people who are going to Grace who graduated with my son! Wonderful college, I'm sure things will go well for you. God Bless.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Kayla that's awesome!!!!  so happy for you!!  :hug:

Been thinking about you a lot lately, how you been doing??


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Skyla! I've been meaning to text you, but I've been up to eyeballs in homework ever since school has started. I was extremely stressed out in the beginning, but now I've just gotten used to it for the most part. Other than that, I've been pretty good. How are you doing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know the feeling... I've been crazy busy with work! 

Good you've gotten in a good groove of things  
And good 

Pretty good here, been one of those years, but things are pretty good now lol!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good for you!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We had over 20 staff members leave my school at the beginning of this year. So, I have a lot of new teachers this year. It's been quite an adjustment because of that, especially with band. Our new band director just graduated from college in May. I think she came in expecting us to be some big emaculent band, like her high school. Our whole high school (grades 9-12) doesn't even make up the amount of people in her high school graduating class. She told us quite often that we sounded like crap and I thought about dropping the second semester of band because of it. Since our first public performance though, she has chilled out. We must have impressed her or something. So, now I'm not sure if I really want to drop band or not. I'm just going to wait it out and see if she is going to remain chill or if she's going to go back to being Negative Nancy again. This has been the biggest adjustment for me so far.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that's tough :/


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah. It's definitely tested my patience, I have to thank God for the strength He's given me to not be a smart alec and for His healing powers for my tongue after biting it so many times.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! Oh I know that feeling! :/ luckily I'm pretty shy too... But sometimes things slip out :/


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! I bet you will do well! Regarding the band director- ignore her negativeness- 
she is the one living the miserable life, don't let her bring you down! Soon, all that will be behind you. 
Some people just don't know how to be happy! 

Best of luck in your future!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Kayla your awesome !!! That's wonderful , congratulations. :hi5:
Best of luck to you


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , just saying...... Don't quite band becaus of that teacher. 
Give her some time , it's a adjustment for her too 
If she doesn't get to know all of you and relax then talk to a guidance counselor about her and encourage the rest of the class to do the same. 
Hopefully that will help her change her tune


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations! My daughter also got excepted to grace are you from indiana? She going to do pre vet also. Are you going to go to purdue after your pre vet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars: Congrats.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Kayla that's awesome! We're all rejoicing with you!!! I agree with the others on the band director thing...don't let her control your future by being the reason you quit band...something you appear to love. Heap burning coals on her head with love!!! Pray for her. Also see James 1:2-4... Heavenly Father's been really using that passage in my own life these past several months. Rejoicing thru tuff stuff is NOT easy...but o so much better than the alternatives! Hang in there, little sister! God is for you!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

sorry it posted twice for some reason. The actual reply is below.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Daisy-Mae said:


> Congratulations! My daughter also got excepted to grace are you from indiana? She going to do pre vet also. Are you going to go to purdue after your pre vet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, as a matter of fact I am!! That is so great!!!  Maybe we could be roommates!  That would be so awesome! Congrats to her too! Purdue is second on my list for vet school currently. Ohio State is my first choice because when I went to Purdue's vet school open house a lot of the people acted very arrogant. And just from my personal research, Ohio State's program for large animals is better, which is what I plan on doing after I graduate.

Thanks everyone else for the encouragement. On Thursday, my band director actually gave the whole band a compliment! I think she's chilled out since marching band season is over. It's a step in the right direction. Me and several other people have made the guidance counselor aware of the situation. Maybe someone said something to her. I don't know. I'll take the compliment though.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

She's hoping to be accepted at ball state university then transfer to purdue. She needs to stay in state to get more help with college but if she decides to go to grace I will let you know. You two have a lot in common. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ball State is a good school too. And close to home for you guys. One of my friends thought about going there for their teaching program, but decided on University of Indianapolis so she could commute from her mom's house and save money. I understand staying in state. When I first started my college search I was certain that I would go out of state, but then I saw how much tuition would be. I about fell over with a heart attack! lol I wish her and you the best of luck with her college decision.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you! You too. Yes ball state is only 15 mins from home so she can live at home and attend. She has a horse she doesn't want to leave lol. Boarding is so expensive to take him with her. Plus I don't trust other people with our animals. I'm kinda OCD when it comes to them lol. She works at the local veterinary clinic and she would like to continue working on the weekends. If she can handle it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww, I feel the same about my goat and cats. I understand being OCD about your animals. I'm the same way with our dogs, especially since the older one has heart issues. I used to volunteer at a local animal hospital, but the veterinarian got himself into a huge financial mess and had to close the clinic. I really miss it, but am thankful for the opportunities I had that many other aspiring vets and vet techs don't get. There's a vet clinic right down the road from Grace, so I'm hoping that I can get an internship there while I'm getting my undergrad degree.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Kayla don't forget about us here at TGS when you get your 
Vet license


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't worry, I won't! Especially since small ruminants are going to be my main focus after I get my license.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's so exciting . 
Keep in touch with us !


----------

